# Your favorite Moody Blues Albums



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

This poll allows for multiple votes so vote for all your favorites. The Moody Blues have five distinct periods of their career. 

1. Their first album "The Magnificent Moodies" or the American title "Go Now". This album is unique and really does not represent their sound.

2. "Days Of Future Past" - This is when the Moodies came into their own after Justin Hayward and John Lodge joined the band. They truly defined the Moodies sound for the next several decades. This period ends with "Seventh Sojourn" when they disband and they pursue more solo careers.

3. I think their solo careers were not as prosperous as they were all hoping and thus they reunite for "Octave" but none of the following albums had the magic that the first seven albums contained (the first seven exclude "The Magnificent Moodies" because technically they were a different band with "Days of Future Passed".

4. They experience an unexpected comeback in the late 80s with "The Other Side Of Life" and "Sur la Mer" and the hits "Your Wildest Dreams" and "I Know Your Out There Somewhere". The MTV age and the videos for those two songs propelled them into a brief period of limelight with their fan base and the addition of a new generation of fans.

5. After "Sur la Mer" their is a progressive decline in the quality and creative energy of their music. "Keys Of The Kingdom", "Strange Times", and "December" never really get any airplay and lack any real hit potential songs. and the band today really only consist of Hayward and Lodge with mostly new backup talent.

In the poll I am leaving out "The Magnificent Moodies" because it really is not a true Moodies album, and " Live Plus Five" and also we only have room for 15 albums and I am limiting it to their major "studio" releases.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The first 2 with Justin Hayward. Hard to say which I like better. I'll just pick both.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If I revoted, I would've added Every Good Boy Deserves Favour. Those 3 are my favorites.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I like Every Good Boy Deserves Favor a whole lot but if I had to pick my very favorite it would be Seventh Sojourn. I really like the songs in it although some are rather dark and depressing like Lost in a Lost World but the album has such good continuity overall and the transitions between songs are perfect. I wish this forum allowed us to change votes in polls but alas it does not. Some forums allow change until the poll closes.

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll rank the first 7 imo
1. Days of Future Past. How can you not have this on top? Nights in White Satin and Tuesday Afternoon are possibly their 2 best songs.
2. In Search of the Lost Chord. Incredible psychedelia. Puts you into outer space. You don't even need LSD to trip to. 
3. Every Good Boy Deserves Favour. Very progressive. Greats songs throughout.
4. To Our Children's Children's Children. Blast off. 
5. Seventh Sojourn. Beautiful and melancholic. 
6. On the Threshold of a Dream
7. A Question of Balance


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

It's hard to rank them when I like all of the first seven. I admit that Days of Future Passed is an important album. Not only in their history but in the history of rock music as being one of the very first concept albums ever made. I still would not place it as my most favorite. My order would be this way:

1. Seventh Sojourn
2. Question of Balance
3. Every Good Boy Deserves Favor
4. Days of Future Passed
5. To Our Childrens Childrens Children
6. On the Threshold of a Dream
7. In Search of the Lost Chord

So as you can see I personally enjoy their later stuff more than their earlier stuff because I think the last 3 albums of the 7 they reached their highest peak creatively.

One funny story about Question of Balance is that I when I bought that album the opening sequence when the guitars go Dah Dom! my needle would skip. I never could get the record to play right and I even replaced it a couple of times thinking it was defective and even tried playing on my friends and it did the same thing. I even tried weighing it down with coins to no avail. I guess the frequency was just too much for the needle to handle. I eventually bought a cassette and then a CD but it used to make me so made that I could listen to the entire album without any problems but Question would skip every time. 

Kevin


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess Samurai doesn't like ranking albums. I understand.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not familiar with the post-Pinder albums so I hope I'm not voting under false pretences!

No.1 - In Search of the Lost Chord - still for me the most innovative album they did. Fooling around with instruments they hadn't played before like kids in a toy shop but making an album of perfect thinking-man's psychedelia. Days of Future Passed hasn't endured as much with me but it's possibly the bravest album of the lot by doing a complete u-turn from the cul-de-sac of their previous pop/r & b style. On the Threshold of a Dream drops points for the execrable Lazy Day. From then on I'd say EGBDF is the pick of the bunch from the other Pinder-era albums. Octave was an uninspired stinker and showed that a five-year lay-off hadn't done them any favours.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Days of Future Past head and shoulders above the rest for me.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I haven't heard them all, but out of what I have, I would pick On The Threshold of a Dream. Dear Diary is my favorite Moody Blues song. Perhaps Days of Future Passed, though. One of those two.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow you guys are moodxperts...I know only couple of songs...


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Flamme said:


> Wow you guys are moodxperts...I know only couple of songs...


Only because we grew up listening to them. They were part of my pre-teen and teenage years and I listened to their albums and messages many many times. Fortunately they sound as good now or even better than they did as a stoned teenager and I appreciate them more.

Kevin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Missing choice: None of them


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

In Search of Lost Chord


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I voted for Threshold of a Dream and Question of Balance. My dad played those albums constantly back in the 70s and I still know every word from them even now (and I probably haven't heard either for at least 5 years or more). I tried to learn the chords for Question and Never Comes the Day a while back but Hayward uses some strange tunings on both and I can't be ***** retuning my acoustic to learn them. Lost Chord is a definite 3rd.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I have a few favourite songs. but primarily i love the full albums of Days of Future Passed, Strange Times, The Other Side of Life, and The Present (in that order)

I like most of the album of EGBDF, in Search of the Lost Chord

my favourite songs are... My Song, House of Four Doors (parts one and two), and Voices in the Sky.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Missing choice: None of them


New York Times Best sellers list, March 1, 2018, Talk Classical Edition!

#1: _When Moody Relationships Go Sour_, by Edgard Victor Achille Charles Varèse, and Eddard "Ned" Stark, Simon and Shuster, 294 pp.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

1. To Our Children's...
2. Days Of Future Passed
3. A Question Of Balance


----------

